# Second Life to real life millionare



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

http://singularityhub.com/2011/08/2...ons-selling-virtual-land-banking-and-fashion/

Nice. Love how in SL you can create anything you want or do or communities. It's like IRC with avatars for those that know what IRC is.

Man I can't remember the show waaay back in around 1997ish I think that I saw which pretty much showed the coming future of SL. Know of a couple people that made stuff and pretty much sell stuff while they sleep. Also if you're on SL and a musician you can also expand your exposure, if you fancy gig for tips, network with other musicans, collaborate with other musicans in dual/trios/groups. I've heard some awesome musicans on SL. Some have thier audio in tv shows and such while some do it for the artist side of it and don't care if they get any lidens.

EDIT: Found it.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

A friend of mine back when he was out of work made enough money on SL to live off of for three months. I LOL'd when he told me- I couldn't believe the suckers out there!


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

That game is no joke.. I made a nice amount on that game to pay for a vacation awhile back


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

50seven said:


> A friend of mine back when he was out of work made enough money on SL to live off of for three months. I LOL'd when he told me- I couldn't believe the suckers out there!


With SL it's more like extra money unless you're serious to dedeicate a lot of time towards it.


----------

